# My Routine advice please



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i no its bad stick to the same routine and to mix it up, but i like mine lol

i do everything at 4 sets and try to hit 10 reps but its normally 8 or 6

i have been trying to stick to this for about 3 months now and have noticed good gains all around i have also done a small cycle of dbol, and alot of people have noticed the diffrence in me! 

Mon: Chest and Back

Bench Press or dumbell press

Decline press or dumbells

Incline dumbells

Flys either flat/decline or incline

Wide Grip Pulldown

One Arm Dumbell Row

Seated Cable Rows

Tue: Quads maybe Abs

Squats

Front Squats or leg press

Leg Extensions

Leg Curls

Wed: Off

Thursday: Bis,Tris

Barbell Curl

Incline Dumbell Press Superseted with Drag Curls

Overhead Cable Curls

Close Grip Bench press

One arm dumbell extensions

Kick backs or tricep pushdown with rope

Friday: Shoulders,Calfs and Abs

Shoulder Press

Shrugs

Upright Row

Standing or seated Flys

Donkey Raises

Seated Raises

Ab crunch machine superseted with decline oblique crunch

Basic but i feel it works, any advice would be cool


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Take fridays workout and do that on thursday and take thursdays workout and do it on saturday. You are working your tries the day before you do shoulder presses. I dont like that. I need more time for my tries to recoup before I hit them indirectly, but that is just me.

Get rid of the pulldowns and start doing pullups.

Leg day do rear squats instead of fronts, for a foundation and overall body mass.

You say you are making gains but how do we know that is from the routine and not the gear?

Anybody can take any routine and make gains on gear. Overall I like the routine, but most blokes on the board are going to hammer you on not doing deadlifts


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

I would do calves at least 3 out of your 4 workouts, been getting good gains lately since I've been hitting em up everyday. I do around 10-15 sets of around 15 reps.

I think I read somewere you had small calves

Listen to any advice one smart cookie has to offer.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

winger said:


> Take fridays workout and do that on thursday and take thursdays workout and do it on saturday. You are working your tries the day before you do shoulder presses. I dont like that. I need more time for my tries to recoup before I hit them indirectly, but that is just me.
> 
> Get rid of the pulldowns and start doing pullups.
> 
> ...


pullups i can only do 2 lol! 

i do rear and front squats 

deadlifts, i never really no why i dont do them!


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

TypeR said:


> deadlifts, i never really no why i dont do them!


 You probably dont do deadlifts because its not the easiet excercise in the world to do.

NO time like the present, learn to do them and do them well.

The benefits will be awesome.

Also your not doing any dips? Why? If you want added mass gains drop the flyes and add in dips- Dips are awesome for building up power in your triceps and chest.

Also alot of people neglect their posterior deltioids, do some bent over rear delts rows.

Also the combo of Chest and Back is not ideal, and if you can hit both those muscle groups within the hour your not training hard enough imo.

Your routine could do with some re-write i think.. 

MP.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Majesticpower said:


> You probably dont do deadlifts because its not the easiet excercise in the world to do.
> 
> NO time like the present, learn to do them and do them well.
> 
> ...


Help! lol


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok ill throw up a suggestion for you:

I notice you like keeping shoulders seperated from other major bodyparts, i like this idea too and ill stick to that for you..

*
** Monday - [back/Biceps]*

Back:

4x6 Deadlifts

4x6 Bent over dumbbell rows

4x6 Wide grip pull-ups

Biceps:

3x6 Dumbbell bicpe curls

* Tuesday - [shoulders/Traps]*

Shoulders:

4x6 standing Dumbbell press

4x6 Rear delt Dummbell rows

4x6 Front raise

Traps:

4x6 Barbell/Dumbbell shrugs

4x6 Upright rows

Wednesday - [OFF]

*
** Thursday - [Chest/Triceps/Abs]*

Chest:

4x6 Incline dumbbell press

4x6 Decline bench press

Dips(As many as you can do for 6 reps- Put weight in a shoulder bag or rucksack if you can dor more and aim again for 6-8 reps)

Tri's:

4x6 Close grip bench press

4x6 Skull crushers

Abs.

*Fri - [legs/Calves]*

Legs:

4x8 Squats

4x8 SLDL

4x8 calve raise.

Hope that helps, and gives you some ideas mate.

MP.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

looks good

me and my 2 little projects will give it a go!

Thanks alot!

Ben :lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Majesticpower, I like that. I do rear delts on back day though. It kinda looks like you are hitting the rear delts two days in a row though. Monday and tuesday.

Other than that I really like it. Very simular to what I do. 

Thanks for helping out the board mate.


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

If you do

Legs

shoulders (tris)

off

Chest

Back (bis)

off

off

It's the best way of doing a 4 day split i found. Most rest for shoulders/tris etc.


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

winger said:


> It kinda looks like you are hitting the rear delts two days in a row though. Monday and tuesday.


 Correct mate, but its minimal really on Monday.

Dont forget just about everything else gets hit more then once.. 



winger said:


> Thanks for helping out the board mate


 No problem mate, my pleasure.

Its all about sharing knowledge, and hopfully we all improve from knowledge shared..

I dont even drink but what the heck!!.. :beer:

MP.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You are awsome mate. Damn nice to see you on this board. I have been reading your posts and I agree, change does a body good. I always keep the body guessing.


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

winger said:


> You are awsome mate. Damn nice to see you on this board.


Thanks, your not so bad yourself Mr Shatner.. 

MP.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Majesticpower said:


> Thanks, your not so bad yourself Mr Shatner..
> 
> MP.


No that was my twin brother.........lol

You are going to fit in here nicely. All I can say is Engage


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i weight about 185lb and i am about 18% BF do you think i should put some cardio in there?

:lift:


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

TypeR said:


> i weight about 185lb and i am about 18% BF do you think i should put some cardio in there?
> 
> :lift:


 You could throw in some light cardio, dont overdo it if your aiming for mass gains.

Winger: The older i get the harder it is to keep up..  But i'll try! :lift:

MP.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Majesticpower said:


> Winger: The older i get the harder it is to keep up..  But i'll try! :lift:
> 
> MP.


That is what the little blue pill is for.........lol

TypeR if your bodyfat is high then back off on the carbs. If you do cardio then make it progressive and intense. Actually, lifting weights is the best fat burner in my ever so humble opinion. One Smart Cookie likes it fast and hard for about 45 minutes, weights that is. If you want it fast and hard pm Jimmy................lol.


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes i echo what winger says, except for the blue pill part...

I have no idea what his one about...

So when you take this blue pill, do your biceps go really hard? 

MP.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

This is turning gay!! 

i love it!! lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Majesticpower said:


> Yes i echo what winger says, except for the blue pill part...
> 
> I have no idea what his one about...
> 
> ...


It depend which arm you use..........lol


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

Lol!!!

*switfly exits the building!!*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You guys are really funny. 

Yah bro, back off on the carbs and dont eat too late.

Drink alot of water too.

I know alot of people that do massive cardio and they look ok but dont have too much muscle on them.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i did some deadlifting today! after about 2 years of not doing it!

OW OW OW! i am going to be sore in the morning!


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

Haha..You love it! 

MP.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Fcuk that, I am new to dead lifts also and I did them on saturday and I couldn't sleep last night because of the lower back muscles hurt like hell. I had to get up in the middle of the night and take some motrin. Monday, got home from work and had to take more motrin. I know they rate high on the list of excercises but I dont like that lower back ache. It is muscle not disk. Trust me I know the difference.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn Majestic one, your sig picks are freaking huge!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

winger said:


> Fcuk that, I am new to dead lifts also and I did them on saturday and I couldn't sleep last night because of the lower back muscles hurt like hell. I had to get up in the middle of the night and take some motrin. Monday, got home from work and had to take more motrin. I know they rate high on the list of excercises but I dont like that lower back ache. It is muscle not disk. Trust me I know the difference.


its the morning and my lowerback kills!


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Damn Majestic one, your sig picks are freaking huge!


Lol..Sorry, shall i resize them smaller?

MP.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TypeR said:


> its the morning and my lowerback kills!


It wasn't Jimmy I swear. 



Majesticpower said:


> Lol..Sorry, shall i resize them smaller?
> 
> MP.


lol. Now that is funny.


----------

